# GELI - Provider size mismatch



## rjw (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to attach my encrypted disk and I get the following error:


```
geli: Provider size mismatch
```

Can someone please explain what this means and how I overcome it?

Cheers


----------



## rjw (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like I found the issue.

I was running 8.1 and installed 8.2RC2. There is a new update to GELI in 8.2 which fails to attach to a provider if the size is incorrect.

So it looks like the size of the provider was never correct under 8.1 but I never knew about it.

I'm currently booting up FreeBSD 8.1 (Boot disk or LiveFS - which ever works) and I'll mount it that way and fix it up.

I'll post an update when done.


----------



## rjw (Jan 30, 2011)

Resolved - GELI version 5 (in 8.2RC2) doesn't attach a provider with an incorrect provider size and there is no force option.

Unfortunately none of the FreeBSD boot disks (including the LiveFS) have GELI available to attach to a provider so I had to reinstall 8.1 (fortunately it was a fresh install of 8.2 so no big deal), attach/mount the drive, copy the data from it to another file system and re-initialize the provider to fix the size issue (using the 'geli resize' command returned errors).


----------

